# The Ultimate Model Builder? You Decide!



## Messy1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I was forwarded a email featuring pictures of this gentleman's handy work. All I can say is amazing! You decide for yourself! this gentleman's name is listed as Young Park of Hawaii. Every piece has been handmade by Mr. Park and is fully functional. all levers and knobs in **** pit turn, all wing surfaces move with input from cockpit.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2011)

There was a thread a few years ago about him and these models. Apparently, everything works (the moving parts). Amazing work.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/1-16-scale-all-aluminium-models-16476.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/1-16-aluminium-f4u-corsair-17419.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/insane-detailing-22280.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/my-god-8867.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/yo...ls-making-aluminum-aircraft-models-12559.html


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info Chris, I should have looked for a previous thread, I'm usually a little late to these parties! Sorry for the double post!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 23, 2011)

Impressive work


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2011)

No worries! Keeps the subject fresh!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful, but I'll be honest. If I had that much talent I would build a full size one instead of this!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2011)

Imagine Tamigawa offering a kit with similar detail - price $1,000,000 !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Beautiful, but I'll be honest. If I had that much talent I would build a full size one instead of this!



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 23, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Beautiful, but I'll be honest. If I had that much talent I would build a full size one instead of this!


Then he'd have to have a much larger workbench!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2011)

Seen these before but never ceases to to amaze.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 23, 2011)

I saw it in person and couldn't believe my eyes.

This guy isn't a craftsman. hes an artist.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2011)

syscom3 said:


> I saw it in person and couldn't believe my eyes.
> 
> This guy isn't a craftsman. hes an artist.


 
While it has been posted before, I too never get tired of being reminded of such unworldly talent. Truly amazing and astonishing. A wonder of the world that is priceless, if you ask me. Should be in a world class museum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Beautiful, but I'll be honest. If I had that much talent I would build a full size one instead of this!



I'm with you David.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 23, 2011)

Initially I was wondering what scale then I saw the tweezers picture. Damned if this not some of the finest work I've seen, but then you have to ask yourself.....'what do you do to top this?'


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> Should be in a world class museum.



It was offered to the Smithsonian with the condition it was to be put on display. They was enthusiastic in adding it to their collection, but couldn't guarantee that 

I myself think this is worthy to be in the oval office in the White House.

Like I have said many times .... you have to see it in person!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2011)

never tire of looking at this incredible work....


----------



## Hotntot (Dec 14, 2011)

> Anything you could do, I could do better
> I can do anything better than you!
> No you can't!
> Yes I can!
> No you can't!...



Quite something. Stuff from the stratosphere. Shame it's not on view in the Smithsonian.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2011)

Seen pictures of his work before and it is just amazing!


----------



## VALENGO (Jan 11, 2012)

Mr. Park has made an incredible job, but I prefer Mr. Rojas Bazan models, not because he is Argentine like me, he´s making all alu models since many years and work for great museums.
Thanks for sharing this stuff.


----------



## weetam (Nov 16, 2012)

christ on crutches... he needs to get out more!!!!


----------



## sturmbock44 (Nov 17, 2012)

pretty cool i hadent seen these before but i been out of the scene for a while. that guys must have some OCD. thats the kinda stuff that makes you feel infantile for building out of the box... 
tamigawa might be expensive but i was looking at eduard PE sets the other day and their fans should be outraged too at some of the prices they charge i seriously laughed at some of the 1\72 prices. any value in kits is more than made up for in aftermarket PE in my opinion.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 17, 2012)

weetam said:


> christ on crutches... he needs to get out more!!!!


As amazing as that is, (And it is), I was thinking "This guy has to be single!"


----------



## Rogi (Nov 19, 2012)

Zoukei Mura probobly hired him for their new moulds lol  

Amazing work, and honestly why wouldn't they gurantee him a spot in the Smithsonian, like come on, how many more modelers out there from the states could do that. Its not like the museum themselves are all about 100% "authenticity" I think its just one of those things that 100 years from now people will be like "Wow, he is amazing, but no one gave a hoot in his century, except the other model builder guys"

not trying to bash any museum, but whoever wouldn't want to display his work is crazy


----------

